# eurotunnel now accept lpg users and prices improve!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

With immediate effect, eurotunnel are now accepting leisure vehicles with fixed lpg tanks that are used solely for domestic purposes (not supplying the engine). This link also states that, at the moment, m/homes go for the price of cars on a flexible short or long stay return. (Sounds like good news to me).
http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcMain/u...Releases/ukcNews2004/ukcJuly2004/ukpPr0407LPG

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This post's getting a bit lonely here so i might as well keep it company.....

A return ticket for a motorhome with no size restrictions will now only cost £125 as long as you travel out after 1400hrs and travel back before 1400hrs. The offer is valid until 31st December.

Granted, not as good as speedferries but for those with larger motorhomes it's worth a look.

pete.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Peejay,

That looks like a great deal to me. I used the tunnel once on a special offer and thought that it was easily the best way to cross but have never used it again due to the prohibitive cost.

I already have my Seafrance return ticket for September (drat!) at what I thought was a good price for my size of motorhome but it doesn't match that.

The market must be really hotting up for Eurotunnel to offer such a good deal and this can only be good news for us Camping-Caristes.

Well spotted.

Steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

That is good news, I used the eurotunnel when we drove the mh back from Germany before lpg bulk tank was installed and it was an excellent experience.

Thought we were doomed to Ferries in the future but now they accept lpg fixed tanks all is well, happy happy


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

It sound sense to me to keep volume up rather than have half empty trains. Many of us would use the tunnel if prices were competitive. Lets hope it pays off and they keep the price level


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*Tunnel*

We booked our trip in september last december through the CCC - cost £180; I thought I had a good deal then! 
they are obviously going for volume, good short term for cash flow, but will always struggle to make money because of the huge debts.(that's the accountant in me talking) They risk alienating people who have booked full fare, who may in future wait until the special offers are on again before booking. Seem to remember the package holiday companies having the same problem. 
Despite the rumblings, there is competition on the crossings & it's bringing prices down.


----------



## 90353 (May 1, 2005)

where's the £125 deal?

I had a look, and only managed to find deals for over £250, up to about £400.


cheers

Gary


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi gazza,

from the link in my top post, select 'Book Now!' from the top right of the page, go through all the stages until you get to the 'fare option' select 'best available fares etc', you should then get about 5 choices of crossing, the top one should be a 'summer special' for £125.

Don't forget, you only qualify if travelling out after 1400hrs and back before 1400hrs.


pete.


----------



## CJSinn (May 1, 2005)

We've just come back from France / Germany via the euro tunnel using the above offer, and IMHO it's easily the best way to cross the channel - coming back we drove straight on to the first available train, made a sandwich, had a cup of tea and we were back in blighty - what more could you ask for?

So impressed, I'm going back next month!

Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi gazza,
> ..........you should then get about 5 choices of crossing, the top one should be a 'summer special' for £125.
> 
> pete.


I've just been into the site, Pete.
I got to the page which offered me a crossing for £125 but saw it said on the left 'booking' and '1 day in advance'.

Does this mean I can't book now to go on August 17th but must wait until 16th August before I can book.

Sorry to be so stupid. :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gillian,

sorry for the late reply, been away for a few days on a CL at sunny Chapel St Leonards, weather was fantastic.

Back to your query, i think what it means is the latest you can book is one day before your crossing.

Pete.


----------

